# Help with XJ Cherokee mount



## Thatfast2003 (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a 1995 Cherokee that I’m attempting to mount a plow on to plow our small parking lot at my wife’s salon. This past weekend I purchased a. 6.5 ft Meyer plow complete with all mounting brackets and wiring that was on a 1995 wrangler. This is the older style plow mount that stays on the vehicle. Not the tube style lift frame. I also ordered the side plates that mount to the frame of the Cherokee from a Meyer dealer. I have read on here that the mount should be very similar from the wrangler to the Cherokee. Is that true? What would be my best course of action to get this plow mounted to my Cherokee? Or if anyone has fabbed up a mount for the Cherokee could I see some pics? Or does anyone have a Cherokee mount they would like to sell or trade for a wrangler mount? Thanks in advance.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Chrck with Jeen Jr at Storks Plows in Reading,Pa. 610-488-1450 If anyone has older stuff - esp Meyer, it's them! good luck


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Did you get this mounted ok ??


----------



## Thatfast2003 (Jan 15, 2018)

I’m actually in the process right now. I’m hoping to have it done by the end of The weekend.


----------



## Thatfast2003 (Jan 15, 2018)

Along with doing new floor pans, New carpet, undercoating, New Shocks, 3” lift, extended sway bar links, new headliner, speakers. New radiator hoses and thermostat, transmission fluid, filter, and add a cooler. Lol The list goes on and on. Most of all that stuff is complete I just need to put the interior back in.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Holy sh1t! What did that run ya!?


----------



## Thatfast2003 (Jan 15, 2018)

I’m scared to add it all up. Lol. Actually not horrible since I did everything myself. Carpet kit was the most expensive thing at 250.00


----------

